# DPP 3.9.2 en EOS Utility 2.9.0



## MadButcher (Oct 28, 2010)

New Canon-software for EOS is out!
Still no RAW-thumbnail-plugin for Windows 64bit OS.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 30, 2010)

I found that DPP 3.9.2 had been released on Rob Galbraith's page. Why doesn't CR have this on the front page?

Here's the Canon Europe URL http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010911.asp

Canon USA does not have upgrade available yet.


----------



## MadButcher (Oct 30, 2010)

Also new Picture Style Editor.


----------



## MintMark (Oct 31, 2010)

MadButcher said:


> New Canon-software for EOS is out!
> Still no RAW-thumbnail-plugin for Windows 64bit OS.



And the current windows codec doesn't work with 60D raw files yet.


----------



## MadButcher (Oct 31, 2010)

MintMark said:


> MadButcher said:
> 
> 
> > New Canon-software for EOS is out!
> ...



I hope they try to make 64-bit versions.


----------



## Flake (Nov 2, 2010)

It's very dissapointing to find that the latest version doesn't have lens correction data for the 100mm f/2.8 IS L lens, it's even more dissapointing when you find that it's been a feature of Adobes system for quite a while.

L grade lenses are a premium product which cost more than other equivalents, it's not unreasonable to expect Canon to give them a degree of priority.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2010)

Flake said:


> It's very dissapointing to find that the latest version doesn't have lens correction data for the 100mm f/2.8 IS L lens, it's even more dissapointing when you find that it's been a feature of Adobes system for quite a while.
> 
> L grade lenses are a premium product which cost more than other equivalents, it's not unreasonable to expect Canon to give them a degree of priority.



What makes you think that DPP does not correct for the 100mm L Macro? That lens *is* listed among the Compatible Lenses in the DPP v3.9 PDF manual. On images I've shot with the 100mm L Macro, the little lens aberration correction icon (




) appears on them over the thumbnails in DPP (as it does on my other lenses, with the exception of the TS-E 24mm II which is not compatible with lens correction for obvious reasons).

Am I missing something?


----------



## Flake (Nov 2, 2010)

It doesn't on mine! The 17 - 40mm L does & the 24 - 105mm IS L but not the 100mm IS L .

Is there a list of cameras & bodies? Perhaps it's only corrected on the 7D?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a list of compatible bodies and lenses in the DPP manual. The manual for v3.9 can be found here, look on p. 63:

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300004038/01/dpp39-w-en.pdf

It's there for me for the 100 L Macro with both the 7D and the 5DII, and according to the manual should be there on all of the recent bodies with that lens. 

Try going to the NR/Lens/ALO tab in DPP and click on the Tune button. Check the box for a correction. It may not be on by default for some reason with some combinations - I noticed that there was no icon on images from my 5DII + MP-E 65mm, but after turning on a correction in the Tune dialog, the little icon appeared on the thumbnails. If there are no corrections available (images from my TS-E 24mm II, for example), the Tune button on the NR/Lens/ALO tab is grayed out and cannot be clicked.

Hope that helps...


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 6, 2010)

The thumbnail plugin is not part of DPP, so no reason to think it will happen with a DPP update, which typically happens just to add a new model of DSLR.

HOWEVER

I'm also wondering why Canon is ignoring the 64 bit platform, at least for 64 bit thumbnails. They are the ones with the magic decoding ring for RAW, and should have relleased it 2 years ago.

Of course, there are 3rd party solutions, but with the other relatively excellent 32 bit software supplied with Canon cameras including drivers for 64 bit for most of the newer cameras, its a sore spot for many of us who use 64 bit.


----------



## RogerC (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I could spend some time with the people who designed DPPâ€™s lay out. I would show how difficult it is to use when converting raw files. The sliders that are used most frequently have to be dragged with a mouse â€“ a fiddly slow job. Other things which get rarely used have big buttons to click on. It has obviously been designed by programmers rather than by photographers.

This is an aspect of design that is rife in most software. Even after many decades programmers have not caught on that they should be designing for the user rather than themselves.


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 22, 2010)

Considering the price, why don't you ask for a refund. (Just Joking)

I never hear people threatening to switch to Nikon just for their software., but Nikon users certainly lament the software that comes with their cameras. 

Canon provides excellent FREE software, far better than most other camera manufacturers. Granted, it is a bit difficult to learn, but like any software, once you learn it, it becomes second nature. The biggest drawback is a lack of documentation on the best way to use it.


----------



## cr1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's the best software that any camera manufactures has ever released. It's a very good software, it's free, and free upgrade privided, it comes with manual and it provides you with website showing you how to use it.

http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=1228&productID=449&articleTypeID=48


----------

